
Advice for my ecommerce site? - sodiumsun
http://www.creativemindstore.com
======
sharemywin
If your drop shipping I would put that in a shipping section. Also, I
personally wouldn't use supplier images.

[https://www.amazon.com/Towallmark-Dolphin-Ocean-Bathroom-
Sti...](https://www.amazon.com/Towallmark-Dolphin-Ocean-Bathroom-
Stickers/dp/B01FD60DUW/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1496258308&sr=8-15&keywords=3d+dolphins+stickers)

------
tixocloud
Is there a particular problem that you're looking to solve for? The site looks
clean and decent.

